
Where/How to find like-minded people (co-founder)? - gbide
Where one can find like minded people?
Would love to hear some of your stories about how you found like-minded people&#x2F;con-founder.
Thanks,
======
kevsim
Probably a boring story but I worked with my co-founders for years at a larger
company before we agreed we wanted to scratch our own itch, quit, and make a
startup. Nothing beats a multi-year test drive.

~~~
gtsteve
Indeed, my co-founder and I were colleagues at the time and we were given the
opportunity to lead a new service (almost like a startup inside a larger
company), with me as the technical lead and him as the business lead. We had
discussed starting a company before, and we thought it might work, but after
that we knew it would work. Five years in and I have no regrets.

------
Roybot
All online. Places like reddit, indiehackers, programming groups on
discord/slack, YouTube videos (with chat groups associated to them). Wherever
you hangout online - find those chat groups and reach out to people. Because
of that I've been able to build/ship 3-4 different projects with people I met
online - for some of these I've worked with the same developers.

A lot of the advice around finding a co-founder is focused around
college/childhood friends. And I think that's why most brush off online forms
of finding partners to work with as inferior :shrug: - I think this is a
mistake.

Quit viewing it as finding a co-founder and just view it as finding people to
build and ship cool stuff with. It takes some of the pressure off the
interaction and gives you all a chance to just practice working together.

Also if you want to collaborate on something find my email on my profile and
here is my github [https://github.com/roymoran](https://github.com/roymoran).
There just did it. If it works out cool, if not cool.

People that just want to collaborate and build stuff will do so. I don't think
you need much convincing.

------
muzani
I hung around with friends who talked about starting businesses. One guy was
experienced with distribution but attracted to tech. I set up a meeting with
him, asked him to start a business together, and he was an excellent co-
founder. Not everyone has to be friends for years, and many long term friends
ended up terrible.

The other option is to solve a problem and see who is obsessed with solving
the same problem.

------
mrkramer
I have the same problem I have a lot of good ideas and no one to work with.
Maybe we should go solo like Jeff Bezos.

------
gbide
Thank you guys. Appreciate your inputs.

